# belly button piercing...



## caRpediEm17 (Apr 23, 2006)

hey again! im not sure if this really goes here, so please feel free to move it if need be!...anyway, im very much interested in getting my belly button pierced, and im pretty sure my dad could take me to get it...the only problem is i play soccer..the worst part: im the goalkeeper...

if i get it done its going to have to wait til right after our season ends and then we get like 3-4 months off...is that enough healing time? like when we start up again will i be able to take it out for games (about 2 hours, once every weekend)?


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 23, 2006)

Wait til you're on off season...it'll give it time to heal.
And no, you won't be able to take it in and out for a while yet. Best thing you can do is get a hoop and for your  games tape over it so you don't snag it. Lay it flat against your skin and tape over it with gauze and some sport tape so you don't hurt yourself. :/


----------



## moonrevel (Apr 24, 2006)

Everyone's a little different with healing, but I would definitely say that 3-4 months will not be enough time for you to feel confident taking it out for a while without it starting to close up.  I had my navel pierced for four years on both the top and the bottom, and when I decided to take the bars out, as an experiment I tried sticking a bar back in the next morning (about 12 hours later) and the surface of the end which sticks out of the belly button had already pretty well closed!  I agree with what shimmer said about just covering it up once you start playing again (though I prefer the curved barbell to the ring).

Above all, just make sure you go to a reputable place and follow aftercare to the letter to make the initial healing process as smooth as possible!


----------



## sweetbabigurl (Apr 24, 2006)

i agree!!!
most definately get it done after soccer season.
i got mine done too...
it took me bout 4-5 months to heal...but thats jus me lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





anyways GOOD LUCKK


p.s.
it doesnt hurt when u get it done....
its jus lyk piercing yur ears


----------



## caRpediEm17 (Apr 24, 2006)

yeah i want to get a curved barbell...man it sucks so bad...cuz like if i was a regular field player then i wouldnt hardly have any problem with my piercing...but being a goalkeeper, i have to catch balls and dive and what not...maybe its not such a good idea...im pissed now haha...thanks anyway ladies!


----------



## VaJenna (Apr 28, 2006)

dont ever get a hoop. they are the worst for healing first of all. i dont know any reputable shop around here that will pierce an initial navel ring with a hoop. bad bad idea. 

get it after the season, and when there's games, if you're still worried you can tape it, but i played volleyball with my navel pierced, and it was just fine.


----------



## beautenoir (Apr 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VaJenna* 
_dont ever get a hoop. they are the worst for healing first of all. i dont know any reputable shop around here that will pierce an initial navel ring with a hoop. bad bad idea. 

get it after the season, and when there's games, if you're still worried you can tape it, but i played volleyball with my navel pierced, and it was just fine._

 
VaJenna's got the right idea...hoops are bad news, they move around alot, moving bacteria in as they go and irritating the crap out of it...I honestly wouldn't reccommend putting tape over it until your healed either as the glue in the tape can react to it as well...an average navel piercing takes 3-6 months to heal depending on the person...I think the best thing you could do is get it done after your season is over and just see how it goes...if it ends up getting knocked around alot, you can always take it out, but I bet by the time your new season starts you will be fine....don't take it out for games either, I have seen even seasoned piercings start to close after only a few hours.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 28, 2006)

I had mine for 4 years and it was totally healed.  I had changed it several times and everything.  I had to take it out when I was pregnant at the advice of my doctor.  It was closed within a week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Now I am trying to decide if I should get it redone, mostely because I have ugly scar tissue they would have to pierce through.  Hmmm, I had mine done in 1998 and had it done with a hoop - has the rule changed since about piercing with a barbell?  What should I ask for next time?


----------



## sunsational (Apr 28, 2006)

it took mine nearly one year to heal


----------



## Countingstars13 (Nov 5, 2013)

If I were you I would wait until off season to let it heal some. But if you want to get it done before that then tape it. Do not get a hoop worse idea in the world. Hoops are bad they might look cute but they are just gonna make it longer to heal and germs are going in and out of your body which isn't good at all. I had mine done twice. I had to take the first one out for swimming but it did not close on me but the way it close is me taking it out for my school dance because I didn't want it to fall out again at a school dance. Btw make sure the ball is tighten before dances or jobs because u don't want it to fall out and then end up with it closing on you. I hope I helped .


----------



## Countingstars13 (Nov 5, 2013)

VaJenna said:


> dont ever get a hoop. they are the worst for healing first of all. i dont know any reputable shop around here that will pierce an initial navel ring with a hoop. bad bad idea.   get it after the season, and when there's games, if you're still worried you can tape it, but i played volleyball with my navel pierced, and it was just fine.


     Where I'm from they won't cuz it's not very clean. Plus it's harder to pierce with.


----------

